# pigeon hunting



## nealhunt61 (Apr 11, 2009)

Has anyone heard of the decoys company called "soar no more". they make pigeon decoys and actually decoys in pigeons and i found some of there videos on you tube. it looks really fun. deos anyone know about this??


----------



## corvid (Mar 1, 2009)

this any help
http://soarnomore.com/products


----------



## sagethemaster (Apr 13, 2009)

Ya, i have pigeon hunted for years. its the best training that a young bird dog can get. i use the soar no more decoys myself for the pigeon hunting i do, and yes i do use spinners and a combination is deadly. the fun part is theres no season, no limits and no rules. shooting them out of barns and places like that are no fun, you have to decoy them to have some fun. ive killed 9 bands so far, but if you havent done it, you have to try it!


----------

